# Heads Up. Drugs side effects.



## fossyant (15 Oct 2015)

Thought I'd start a thread about serious side effects of drugs we've all had.

I've been on two types of drugs for nerve pain for about 6 months. I resisted for a long time, and I know why now.

Let's start with Pregablin. Helped with pain but developed dizzy blond syndrome as well as shakes. Kept dropping stuff and eventually was twitching in bed, so was kicked to the sofa (still there).

Duloxetine (cymbalta). Similar drug and works for pain. Lots of side effects (I get them all unfortunately on the common list. )

Thought I could live with this till surgery but I was getting worried a bit about the excessive sweating. Waking up soaked etc, soaked on a commute.

Today was taking the biscuit. Had a long commute to another site. Had the kit right for a cold morning, felt fine. Got to destination and took top off. Literally bucket dunked heavy in sweat. Everything was soaked. Never felt it as the drugs interfere with nerve feelings.

Never again will I trust a GP. Could have been serious had I not taken spare clothes then bought extra drinks and took along high 5 zero tabs. I shouldn't need it.

Dangerous stuff. No way can one ride through winter with it. You won't feel cold and sweat to death.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2015)

Penicillin: got me put in the number one posistion on the ward, when transferred. Blood pressure couldn't be stabilized, nor could the heart rate.

Lignocane:
Severe toxic reaction, measured in seconds. On more than one occasion its stopped the heart dead. The last time when the records were not checked at A&E. 

Paracetamol:
Inteferes with anti epileptic medication. Making it safer to stay off it altogether. Pain killers much the same


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2015)

You are aware you can "Yellow Card" the medication if something not mentioned on the list develops.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Oct 2015)

I've been taking lots for the last three years, after a lifetime of no meds. The daily six all have a reputation of serious side effects, but I have had none, apart from a minor continuously sniffling nose. I'm getting off lightly.
BTW, be scared of laxatives, very scared. I was given some opiate-based analgesics for post operative pain. They bung up your tripes, big time. I asked the nurse for something to get things moving. Then I asked for more. It wasn't a good move...twelve liquid and increasingly gaseous hours glued to an NHS PFI lavatory seat in the middle of an eight man ward. Death looked an increasingly attractive option.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2015)

Trobalt:
Started on it, no tests done before, but refused to consider actually taking it due to unknown effects on eyesight, _ "According to the warning, this drug can cause the skin to turn blue and may cause eye problems that can result in vision loss. It is not yet clear whether these effects are reversible."_
https://www.epilepsy.org.uk/news/news/trobalt-warning-effects-skin-and-eyes

Turns the whites of the eyes blue and your skin blue


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2015)

Blimey. There is some serious crap out there.

Feeling side effects of coming off the duloxetine. Been tapering off for a couple of weeks but now 48 hours since dose. Feel a bit light headed. Good news is, for the first time since taking this my daily loo frequency is back to clockwork. Also woke without being covered in sweat.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2015)

Is a on Viagra fora link noodle. Made cycling uncomfortable for several hours after each dose.


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> Is a on Viagra fora link noodle. Made cycling uncomfortable for several hours after each dose.



You should be doing something else, not cycling...


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (15 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> Paracetamol:
> Inteferes with anti epileptic medication. Making it safer to stay off it altogether. Pain killers much the same



So agree with @classic33 on this one. During my chemotherapy this just caused me to sweat and itch all over. My problem with medication is that is masks the initial problem. If you take pain killers then the Dr asked you are if your in pain what can you say.

Don't want to scare monger, but I had Lymphoma, and excessive sweating during the night (the bed sheets were drenched) was an indicator to this.

I am currently on the following after bone marrow transplant and doing well with (cross fingers) no side effects.


Lamivudine : Hep B suppressant I think.
Aciclovir: ????
Cyclosporin: Immune suppressant
Penicillin : For the rest of my life 
Senna: laxatives
Sodium Docosate : laxatives
Azithromycim: Protect against lung infection
Note: I cannot stress enough how diet has helped me through my ordeal: To cut a long story short for approximately 3/4 months prior to going into remission I ate only greens and salads (if you cannot find it growing don't eat it), and no less than 3 liters of water a day. After all the chemo and bone marrow transplant I can cycle 70-100k and feel good. 

I hope you discover what the issue is with the sweating please get it checked. Wishing you well.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Oct 2015)

Amitriptyline, couldn't function on it for nerve pain only minor relief, but I was told I didn't give it long enough nor rack up to a big enough dose to have the full effect Christ I would have spent my life in bed. Worse than the pain itself IMO.

I have subsequently refused all the other stuff the anti seizure gear they dish put for nerve pain. My last pain clinic I was told either take one of the sedating side effect meds, or see one of their pain psychologists to teach me to live the rest of my life in pain. Honestly they are useless, I have little faith in Dr's As a last resort they gave me a 4 month prescription of Prozac, as it is now being trialled by some Pain clinic for nerve pain.


----------



## Jody (15 Oct 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Amitriptyline, couldn't function on it for nerve pain only minor relief, but I was told I didn't give it long enough nor rack up to a big enough dose to have the full effect Christ I would have spent my life in bed. Worse than the pain itself IMO..



I was prescribed this for nerve pain in my lower back. Was very sceptical as its an antidepressant and it seemed to do very little in the first 2-3 weeks. However the pain did subside and eventually go. I remained pain free for about 8 months after I stopped taking it and its only back every now and then. No shooting pains down my legs and no constant pain.

The main problem was taking it at night about 7pm. By 8pm I must have looked like a smack head. Couldn't lift my head up and was just randomly nodding off. Went to bed and I was comatose all night. Mornings felt like I had a terrible hang over with head aches and a general fuzzy head. On a plus I was pretty calm all day at work.

I would consider taking them again if it got bad.


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2015)

Plus 1 for Ami. Couldn't function


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2015)

Contrast dye used in CT scans: Allergic reaction. My ex brother-in-law had a heart attack as soon as it was injected! 

Warfarin:

Bleed to death if you take too much. Clot to death if you don't take enough. (Worry yourself to death if you take the right dose? ) 
Some evidence to suggest it can cause osteoporosis and the calcium not going to bones and teeth can end up deposited in organs or arteries instead causing heart attack or stroke. (My fingernails have gone very brittle since I started on the drug. It is a minor nuisance breaking a nail nearly every day, but it does make me worry what is going on internally.)
Blood clots. That's right - the drug you take for blood clots can cause blood clots when you first start taking it! It affects different blood systems at different rates so there can be problems until things have stabilised.
Penile necrosis. It would have been nice to have been told that Warfarin can cause that little problem so I could have watched out for signs of impending _notalottacockalitis_! 

Lots of other drugs when taking Warfarin: Clot to death or bleed to death depending on how they interact!


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Oct 2015)

Jody said:


> I was prescribed this for nerve pain in my lower back. Was very sceptical as its an antidepressant and it seemed to do very little in the first 2-3 weeks. However the pain did subside and eventually go. I remained pain free for about 8 months after I stopped taking it and its only back every now and then. No shooting pains down my legs and no constant pain.
> 
> The main problem was taking it at night about 7pm. By 8pm I must have looked like a smack head. Couldn't lift my head up and was just randomly nodding off. Went to bed and I was comatose all night. Mornings felt like I had a terrible hang over with head aches and a general fuzzy head. On a plus I was pretty calm all day at work.
> 
> I would consider taking them again if it got bad.


Did that side effect ever wear off? I was told to get up to and maybe past 80mg a day. I couldn't get past 20mg. Couldn't consider riding in the morning and like you say an hour after taking it couldn't keep my eyes open, then struggled to wake up. I would guess some people are less tolerant to some of this stuff. Oh and barely had a pee on it either, can't comment on cycling as just couldn't find the energy to do it. Someone on here can't remember who was on over 300mg a day for nerve pain if that was me it would have definitely worked for pain as I would never have been awake!.


----------



## Mrs M (15 Oct 2015)

Diclonfenac.
Took this after I broke and dislocated my pelvis because I "felt a bit stiff" when I got home.
Made me feel very unwell, sweating, itching till I bled and pass out (and pee myself) .

Forward a few months, having an op. Advised I thought I was allergic to diclofenac, so put in my notes. 
Woke up feeling very unwell, sweaty, itchy. They disconnected the morphine saying I was clearly allergic to it but we'll keep you on the other painkiller (diclofenac).


----------



## dan_bo (15 Oct 2015)

Feckinell I don't know how lucky I am.


Amphetamine Disulphate: Depression and paranoia lasting up to four days after dose.


----------



## Jody (15 Oct 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Amphetamine.



Been there in my raving days. Couldn't eat for days and sleep wasn't easy either


----------



## Jody (15 Oct 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Did that side effect ever wear off? I was told to get up to and maybe past 80mg a day. I couldn't get past 20mg. Couldn't consider riding in the morning and like you say an hour after taking it couldn't keep my eyes open, then struggled to wake up. I would guess some people are less tolerant to some of this stuff. Oh and barely had a pee on it either, can't comment on cycling as just couldn't find the energy to do it. Someone on here can't remember who was on over 300mg a day for nerve pain if that was me it would have definitely worked for pain as I would never have been awake!.



I was taking 25mg. The side effects didn't disappear so in the end I stopped taking them. Your'e meant to lower the dose down to 5mg and stop but I just knocked them on the head after a few months. Just didn't feel myself although it was a low(ish) dose


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 Oct 2015)

Beta Blockers - slowed me down almost to a standstill. Heart rate plumeted. Ibuprofen - 800mg slow release for chronic pain - led to appalling stomach pain and other serious side effects. Statins - I think I have tried every known variant - all led to muscle pain and cramps. Now noted as not being able to tolerate any of these.


----------



## speccy1 (15 Oct 2015)

Codiene - sends me to another planet..........................


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Contrast dye used in CT scans: Allergic reaction. My ex brother-in-law had a heart attack as soon as it was injected!
> 
> Warfarin:
> 
> ...


Clonazepam has similar blood thinning properties.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> Clonazepam has similar blood thinning properties.


Ah, Clonazepam - a pussycat of a drug ... 

You should check with your doctor immediately if any of these side effects occur when taking clonazepam:

More common
-Body aches or pain
-chills
-cough
-difficulty with breathing
-discouragement
-dizziness
-ear congestion
-feeling sad or empty
-fever
-headache
-irritability
-lack of appetite
-loss of interest or pleasure
-loss of voice
-nasal congestion
-poor coordination
-runny nose
-shakiness and unsteady walk
-sleepiness or unusual drowsiness
-sneezing
-sore throat
-tiredness
-trouble with concentrating
-trouble with sleeping
-unsteadiness, trembling, or other problems with muscle control or coordination
-unusual tiredness or weakness

Less common
-Being forgetful
-bladder pain
-bloody or cloudy urine
-changes in patterns and rhythms of speech
-diarrhea
-difficult, burning, or painful urination
-frequent urge to urinate
-general feeling of discomfort or illness
-joint pain
-loss of appetite
-lower back or side pain
-mood or mental changes
-muscle aches and pains
-nausea
-nervousness
-problems in urination or increase in the amount of urine
-shivering
-slurred speech
-sore throat
-sweating
-trouble with speaking
-vomiting

Rare
-Burning, crawling, itching, numbness, prickling, "pins and needles", or tingling feelings
-changes in skin color
-chest pain or discomfort
-cold sweats
-colds
-confusion
-cough or hoarseness
-difficulty with sleeping
-dizziness, faintness, or lightheadedness when getting up from a lying or sitting position
-excessive dreaming
-excessive muscle tone
-excitement
-falling
-fast, irregular, pounding, or racing heartbeat or pulse
-feeling mad
-feeling of unreality
-flu-like symptoms
-headache, severe and throbbing
-lack of feeling or emotion
-lack or loss of self-control
-muscle stiffness
-muscle tension or tightness
-nightmares
-pain, inflammation, or swelling in the calves, shoulders, or hands
-pain or swelling in the arms or legs without any injury
-pain, tenderness, or swelling of the foot or leg
-partial or slight paralysis
-scaling
-sense of detachment from self or body
-shakiness in the legs, arms, hands, or feet
-shortness of breath
-skin rash
-sleeplessness
-swelling around the eyes
-swelling of the face, ankle, foot, or knees
-thoughts of killing oneself changes in behavior
-tightness in the chest
-trembling or shaking of the hands or feet
-troubled breathing
-unable to sleep
-uncaring
-vision changes
-wheezing

Incidence not known
-Anxiety
-black, tarry stools
-bleeding gums
-blood in the urine or stools
-change in consciousness
-chest congestion
-difficulty with coordination
-double vision
-drowsiness
-dry mouth
-feeling that others are watching you or controlling your behavior
-feeling that others can hear your thoughts
-feeling, seeing, or hearing things that are not there
-hyperventilation
-irregular, fast, slow, or shallow breathing
-irregular, twisting uncontrolled movement of the face, hands, arms, or legs
-loss of consciousness
-loss of interest or pleasure
-loss of memory
-loss of strength or energy
-loss of voice
-muscle weakness
-pale or blue lips, fingernails, or skin
-pinpoint red spots on the skin
-problems with memory
-restlessness
-right upper abdominal pain and fullness
-severe mood or mental changes
-sores, ulcers, or white spots on the lips or in the mouth
-swollen glands
-troubled breathing with exertion
-uncontrolled eye movements
-unusual behavior
-unusual bleeding or bruising
-unusual weak feeling
-vivid dreams
-weight loss or gain

FFS!!!!!


----------



## Svendo (16 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> Trobalt:
> Started on it, no tests done before, but refused to consider actually taking it due to unknown effects on eyesight, _ "According to the warning, this drug can cause the skin to turn blue and may cause eye problems that can result in vision loss. It is not yet clear whether these effects are reversible."_
> https://www.epilepsy.org.uk/news/news/trobalt-warning-effects-skin-and-eyes
> 
> Turns the whites of the eyes blue and your skin blue


Have you been reading Dune?


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2015)

Svendo said:


> Have you been reading Dune?


The booklet the manufacturer put out, when it became available in this country.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (16 Oct 2015)

Took a Migralieve pill. 3 hours later blue lighted to A&E with palpitations and resting heart rate of 240.
Lots of compressing carotid artery and damned big needles later put to bed with a heart monitor with the alarms disabled accidentally.
Codeine allergy apparently.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, Clonazepam - a pussycat of a drug ...
> 
> You should check with your doctor immediately if any of these side effects occur when taking clonazepam:
> 
> ...


Only on it the last 25 years. Current ones in bold
Found out that  Phenytoin has thinned the bones somewhat.Long term effect. Keppra had me walking on air.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Oct 2015)

Seroxat. (peroxitine)

Took it whilst I was depressed a few years ago.

Nausea - only mild and as the drug took the edge off the depression so I persevered.
Tinittus - an actual buzzing in my head but I could just about cope as the drug took the edge of the depression.
Loss of balance - On the stumbling fumbling way back to see the GP about this doozy of a side effect, I got stopped by a Police Officer on the assumption I was drunk at 08:30 in the morning. He gave me lift to the doctors. This side effect came and went in waves and I determined to cope as it took the edge of the depression.
Impotence - Well, sort of. How do I put this delicately? I had the desire but physically it didn't feel quite right and I could rarely, if ever, conclude the act successfully. If I was depressed before that side effect kicked in, trust me, I was 100x more depressed afterwards. 

Chucked the whole lot in the bin, got myself some CBT, a day light lamp, and a new bike. Changed jobs. Sorted.


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Seroxat. (peroxitine)
> 
> Took it whilst I was depressed a few years ago.
> 
> ...



A lot of them do that. Mentioned it to my doctor, yep that will happen. WTF. 

Bloody crazy. Visit GP because pain in my bearings is out of control, take these, and worse than back to square one. Huh.

No side effects with Testosterone though. Not recommended if your plumbs are working, because they won't after. Only down side is getting the dose frequency right as you will feel crap if you run low, oh and the inconvenience of going to the Nurse every two weeks for an injection. Hobbling for 3 days in every 14 is a pain.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (18 Oct 2015)

xxDarkRiderxx said:


> Aciclovir: ????




Acyclovir is an anti viral - which you are probably being given as prophylaxis due to your immuno - compromised status.
It is often prescribed for people with shingles (Herpes Zoster)- but you may be more familiar with its trade name of Zovirax which can be bought over the counter in cream formulation for cold sores (Herpes Simplex)


----------



## mrandmrspoves (19 Oct 2015)

What I explain to patients is that nothing is free...Every medicine has a cost and often the cost is one of the side effects of the medication. Even simple medicines such as Paracetamol which has a very low side effect profile can cause problems for some and is very dangerous in overdose.
In most cases the side effects are less disruptive or distressing than the condition the medicine is prescribed for - but typically a lot of medicines will make a person feel worse until the full therapeutic range has been achieved. Anti depressants for example have a huge range of potential side effects, many of which ease off after a few weeks. When prescribed for depression rather than one of the secondary functions, there is a double whammy because as soon as the depression starts to lift, the sufferer can feel more energised and in doing so, more aware of their distress. (When severely depressed, people often lack the energy to even care about what happens to them or other people)
For me, Amitriptylene has been wonderful in dealing with my chronic shoulder pain. Initially, it made me feel very drowsy, which was a blessing at night, but very hard during the day. For about 6 weeks after I started taking it, I was so drowsy I was not safe to drive - consequently I only got to 25mg before I stopped increasing my dose. Apart from drowsiness, the worst side effect for me has been dry mouth. Dry mouth is more of a problem when on an extended length ride, because I always have a dry mouth and consequently tend to take small sips of drink to wet my mouth without recognising that I am getting dehydrated..
Another consideration is drug interactions - how one medication can affect any other medication the person is taking (not forgettin over the counter medicines that your GP will not be aware that you are taking)


----------



## slowmotion (19 Oct 2015)

mrandmrspoves said:


> What I explain to patients is that nothing is free...Every medicine has a cost and often the cost is one of the side effects of the medication.


 
I'm so old that my drugs are free! I discovered a rather grim website about four years ago that gave me the details about individual drugs...benefits and side effects. ( I can't find it right now.) The benefits were listed in about four lines on the screen. The side effects were listed on the next four pages. One of them was always "unexplained sudden loss of consciousness and immediate death", or something. I'm taking six fairly potent drugs daily and I'm just fine.....and no, I haven't won the Lottery either.


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Oct 2015)

Antibiotics: Cured infections
Cannabis: Panic attacks

I see no value in this thread other than stirring up panic and fear against legitimately prescribed, scientifically tested medicines and encouraging idiots to use witch doctors and Internet drugs.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Oct 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Antibiotics: Cured infections
> Cannabis: Panic attacks
> 
> I see no value in this thread other than stirring up panic and fear against legitimately prescribed, scientifically tested medicines and encouraging idiots to use witch doctors and Internet drugs.


Is hyperbole a side effect of whatever you are on? 

A number of legitimately prescribed, scientifically tested medicines have been withdrawn over the years as a result of the, well.., err.., side effects.


----------



## srw (19 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, Clonazepam - a pussycat of a drug ...
> 
> You should check with your doctor immediately if any of these side effects occur when taking clonazepam:
> 
> ...


That's not an uncommon list. All they do, I gather, is list everything everyone's ever reported as a possible side effect. Which isn't desperately scientific.


----------



## srw (19 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Is hyperbole a side effect of whatever you are on?
> 
> A number of legitimately prescribed, scientifically tested medicines have been withdrawn over the years as a result of the, well.., err.., side effects.


On the other hand I've now taken the drug you mentioned twice - once for moderate to severe depression, once for severe anxiety. After the first couple of days (utterly grim, in common with the other anti-depressants I've tried) it's worked and the side-effects have been mostly plain sailing. The only frustrating one that I don't seem to be able to control is weight gain.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Oct 2015)

In my case weight gain seems to be a side-effect of breathing.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (19 Oct 2015)

slowmotion said:


> I'm so old that my drugs are free! .



When I say they have a cost, I am referring more to the price you pay in terms of side effects - but if you are thinking in terms of finance, they're free to you - but costing the NHS (and therefore ultimately tax payers)
There's no such thing as a free lunch as the saying goes.


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Is hyperbole a side effect of whatever you are on?
> 
> A number of legitimately prescribed, scientifically tested medicines have been withdrawn over the years as a result of the, well.., err.., side effects.



I have some homeopathic water for £6.99 per month, £5.99 if you set up a direct debit.

It will be perfect for you.

It has absolutely no side effects.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Oct 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> I have some homeopathic water for £6.99 per month, £5.99 if you set up a direct debit.
> 
> It will be perfect for you.
> 
> It has absolutely no side effects.


You usually do better.


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> You usually do better.



You asked for hyperbole?


Ok, 2 for 1 offer on the magic water - final offer.


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2015)

GPs explaining side effects.... pull the other one. Wouldn't trust a GP as far as I can throw one. Sick to the back teeth of the lies and cover ups. Shysters the lot of em.

The advice from 4 GPs in the last 3 years has cost me my career. Lucky to still have a job. 

The latest set of pain drugs have been horrible. Concentration issues, out of control sweating, mens problems, constipation, clumsyness. I'll stick with excruciating pain instead.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Oct 2015)

Must say I agree with Fossyant plain don't give a fark and dish out some of this shoot like Smarties without much care and attention. They looked at me like a loon when I said I could barely get up and go to work and once there all I wanted to do was get home to sleep on the Amitriptyline and the lack of cycling due to the med was making it worse. I managed to get to 50 without experiencing the hopelessness that a pain clinic gives you, would never had understood until I experienced it myself.


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2015)

Ami, gabapentin, pregablin and duloxetine. Nasty crap. Not a set of meds to take if you've got to be out at work.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (19 Oct 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> I have some homeopathic water for £6.99 per month, £5.99 if you set up a direct debit.
> 
> It will be perfect for you.
> 
> It has absolutely no side effects.


If it is homeopathic it will be highly diluted.....so it may not have much effect.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (19 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> Ami, gabapentin, pregablin and duloxetine. Nasty crap. Not a set of meds to take if you've got to be out at work.




Sorry none have worked for you Foss, chronic pain is very hard to cope with - but, all the medicines in your list do have good effects for lots of people and I wouldn't want people reading this thread to think there is nothing that can be done to help them. 
As I have already written, Amitryptyline has worked reasonably well for me. Some days I don't feel too lively - but then nor did I when I was managing about 2 hours sleep a night for weeks on end. 
At present I an having a flare up in my left shoulder - but have only needed my Codeine on a few nights. The trike has been a great help as I am still able to get out and about. 56 miles on Saturday and I rode the entire ride with my left arm resting on my chest.
I do hope that you do find something that works for you soon


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Oct 2015)

mrandmrspoves said:


> If it is homeopathic it will be highly diluted.....so it may not have much effect.



It works, honest. My mum tried it and she said it worked. Ask around, people are starting to "get it".

I take PayPal too.


----------



## jay clock (19 Oct 2015)

I had Amitripline for shingles. a dose of 200mg was making me sleep for 12+ hours and the doc said the dose for depression was traditionally 2000mg! Reckoned people were not depressed due to being unconscious


----------



## roadrash (19 Oct 2015)

currently on amitriptyline , gabapentin, took a long long time to get used to them but more or less ok now , horrible side effects as mentioned upthread.
also on fentanyl patches , apparently 25 times stronger than morphine and more potent than heroin, sweating is unbelevable , not too bad now but at the beggining , i could be cold then all of a sudden within 30 secs i was absolutely soaked, without exageration , everything i was wearing would be piss wet with sweat,as for side effects

http://www.drugs.com/fentanyl.html


----------



## Jody (19 Oct 2015)

jay clock said:


> I had Amitripline for shingles. a dose of 200mg was making me sleep for 12+ hours and the doc said the dose for depression was traditionally 2000mg! Reckoned people were not depressed due to being unconscious



Think your doc was a touch wrong. Max dose is meant to be 150mg. Are you sure it wasn't 20mg you were prescribed?

*Outpatients*:
Usual dose: 75 mg orally per day in divided doses; this may be increased to a total of 150 mg per day if needed
Alternate dose: 40 to 100 mg orally as a single dose at bedtime; this may be increased by 25 or 50 mg as needed at bedtime to a total of 150 mg per day
Maximum dose: 150 mg orally per day


----------



## jay clock (19 Oct 2015)

Jody said:


> Think your doc was a touch wrong. Max dose is meant to be 150mg. Are you sure it wasn't 20mg you were prescribed?
> 
> *Outpatients*:
> Usual dose: 75 mg orally per day in divided doses; this may be increased to a total of 150 mg per day if needed
> ...


quite likely I am wrong! But the shingles treatment is 10% of the amount used in the olden days and even that 10% level was a knockout!


----------



## Jody (19 Oct 2015)

It will have been 20-25mg. I was taking 25mg and it KO'd me within an hour.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Oct 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Amitriptyline, couldn't function on it for nerve pain only minor relief, but I was told I didn't give it long enough nor rack up to a big enough dose to have the full effect Christ I would have spent my life in bed. Worse than the pain itself IMO.
> 
> I have subsequently refused all the other stuff the anti seizure gear they dish put for nerve pain. My last pain clinic I was told either take one of the sedating side effect meds, or see one of their pain psychologists to teach me to live the rest of my life in pain. Honestly they are useless, I have little faith in Dr's As a last resort they gave me a 4 month prescription of Prozac, as it is now being trialled by some Pain clinic for nerve pain.


I was prescribed amitriptyline for nerve-pain (sciatica).
Took one in the pharmacist's car-park and got lost on the way home


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2015)

srw said:


> That's not an uncommon list. All they do, I gather, is list everything everyone's ever reported as a possible side effect. Which isn't desperately scientific.


And the side effects can vary between manufacturer's of the same medication.
Licence changed hands, and within five days I'm passing blood. The chemists that delivered the prescription had covered the manufacturer's label with their own, so I was unaware of the change.
Finding out that a change had been made prevented a stay in hospital. Not in the list of known side effects, so it was "Yellow Carded". Over a year later, the new manufacturer admitted there was a difference in the formulation, despite earlier denials.


----------



## srw (19 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> And the side effects can vary between manufacturer's of the same medication.
> Licence changed hands, and within five days I'm passing blood. The chemists that delivered the prescription had covered the manufacturer's label with their own, so I was unaware of the change.
> Finding out that a change had been made prevented a stay in hospital. Not in the list of known side effects, so it was "Yellow Carded". Over a year later, the new manufacturer admitted there was a difference in the formulation, despite earlier denials.


The pharmacist in the surgery, quite rightly, gets the cheapest version of the drug I'm on. There are subtle differences in the formulation, I suspect of the pill coating and the bulking ingredients, so back in the day when I was on a single prescription each month I sometimes had a noticeably different set of (minor) side-effects.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2015)

srw said:


> The pharmacist in the surgery, quite rightly, gets the cheapest version of the drug I'm on. There are subtle differences in the formulation, I suspect of the pill coating and the bulking ingredients, so back in the day when I was on a single prescription each month I sometimes had a noticeably different set of (minor) side-effects.


The newer version was £16.75 per tablet, compared to the old version of 45p per tablet. Passing blood in your urine isn't mentioned on the side effects yet.

Same medication is now being blamed for bone thinning, due to long term abuse, 38 years on it, and still taking it. Treatment can begin only when I can stop taking it. 38 years ago they weren't aware of the long term effects its seems.


----------



## Sbudge (20 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> And the side effects can vary between manufacturer's of the same medication.
> Licence changed hands, and within five days I'm passing blood. The chemists that delivered the prescription had covered the manufacturer's label with their own, so I was unaware of the change.
> Finding out that a change had been made prevented a stay in hospital. Not in the list of known side effects, so it was "Yellow Carded". Over a year later, the new manufacturer admitted there was a difference in the formulation, despite earlier denials.



And I thought that was just me. I get a reaction to some statins. Recently we found one that worked without the muscle cramps...until I got a different batch from another manufacturer. Grrrrr. Currently on my 4th type.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Oct 2015)

Sbudge said:


> And I thought that was just me. I get a reaction to some statins. Recently we found one that worked without the muscle cramps...until I got a different batch from another manufacturer. Grrrrr. Currently on my 4th type.



I'm holding off a doctors visit because I'm worried he'll prescribe statins to reduce cholesterol, even though the link between cholesterol and heart disease is unproven.

Apparently it affects your muscle healing quite significantly.


----------



## Sbudge (20 Oct 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> I'm holding off a doctors visit because I'm worried he'll prescribe statins to reduce cholesterol, even though the link between cholesterol and heart disease is unproven.
> 
> Apparently it affects your muscle healing quite significantly.



There's an awful lot of scare-mongering about statins to be honest. Yes, they *sometimes* have side effects, I know, I'm one of those who suffers. BUT if you have stress or genetically driven high cholesterol they can be an absolute life-saver. Without any doubt my father is still alive today because of them. If you find that the first statin they prescribe you gives you the aches then ask to try another...there are loads and for many folk that need them there's one that works right for them. As with many drugs you have to weigh up the benefits against the positives yourself. Personally I'm prepared to put up with them if I avoid what my dad went through before he got them.

Good luck either way.


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Oct 2015)

Sbudge said:


> There's an awful lot of scare-mongering about statins to be honest. Yes, they *sometimes* have side effects, I know, I'm one of those who suffers. BUT if you have stress or genetically driven high cholesterol they can be an absolute life-saver. Without any doubt my father is still alive today because of them. If you find that the first statin they prescribe you gives you the aches then ask to try another...there are loads and for many folk that need them there's one that works right for them. As with many drugs you have to weigh up the benefits against the positives yourself. Personally I'm prepared to put up with them if I avoid what my dad went through before he got them.
> 
> Good luck either way.


Here is an interesting article about Statin Myopathy from a respected journal. I have been through the process and have not found a Statin therapy that does not induce muscle pain. I have tried various management regimes and other Cholestrol lowering compounds too - resins, Ezetimibe etc etc. I currently take plant sterols, but the effects, if any, are yet to be evaluated. I wish I_ could_ tolerate Statins, and they were certainly effective, but the side effects were making it difficult for me to take any exercise, and after discussion with my GP it was decided that I should no longer take them, and that I should try and control my lipid levels by diet and exercise.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Oct 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> I have been through the process and have not found a Statin therapy that does not induce muscle pain. I have tried various management regimes and other Cholestrol lowering compounds too - resins, Ezetimibe etc etc.


Have you tried Atorvastatin? It's worked for me but maybe I've been lucky. I'm on Ezetimibe, Ramipril, Bisoprolol Fumarate and aspirin as well without any harmful or debilitating side effects.


----------



## Sbudge (20 Oct 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> Here is an interesting article about Statin Myopathy from a respected journal. I have been through the process and have not found a Statin therapy that does not induce muscle pain. I have tried various management regimes and other Cholestrol lowering compounds too - resins, Ezetimibe etc etc. I currently take plant sterols, but the effects, if any, are yet to be evaluated. I wish I_ could_ tolerate Statins, and they were certainly effective, but the side effects were making it difficult for me to take any exercise, and after discussion with my GP it was decided that I should no longer take them, and that I should try and control my lipid levels by diet and exercise.



I feel for you mate, I had a bad reaction to Simvastatin and a couple of others but it's tolerable with the new one. Alas diet + exercise doesn't always do enough. Dad was on an ultra-low cholesterol diet for years (+ exercise + no alcohol etc etc) and he still had cholesterol levels well into double figures when he had the second attack! All OK now, he just rattles when he walks he's on so many different pills


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Oct 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Have you tried Atorvastatin? It's worked for me but maybe I've been lucky. I'm on Ezetimibe, Ramipril, Bisoprolol Fumarate and aspirin as well without any harmful or debilitating side effects


Yes, I have tried all of them, including rosuvastatin, which is thought to have the fewest side effects - I couldn't even take this on an intermittent basis - once a week, which is often well tolerated.


----------



## Sbudge (20 Oct 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> Yes, I have tried all of them, including rosuvastatin, which is thought to have the fewest side effects - I couldn't even take this on an intermittent basis - once a week, which is often well tolerated.


Yes, I know folk who swear by that one. I guess it's plant stenols, oats and treadmills then!


----------



## slowmotion (20 Oct 2015)

Sbudge said:


> Yes, I know folk who swear by that one. I guess it's plant stenols, oats and treadmills then!


My cardiologist was thrilled when I told her I always had porridge for breakfast.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (20 Oct 2015)

slowmotion said:


> My cardiologist was thrilled when I told her I always had porridge for breakfast.



A nice big bowl of porridge with golden syrup and cream?


----------



## slowmotion (20 Oct 2015)

mrandmrspoves said:


> A nice big bowl of porridge with golden syrup and cream?


40g of oats and 270ml of semi-skimmed milk, nothing else. Isn't that positively saintly?


----------



## mrandmrspoves (20 Oct 2015)




----------



## slowmotion (21 Oct 2015)

I am he...


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Oct 2015)

I was recently prescribed Prozac for exhausting menopausal symptoms as my Doctor had had good results with it when she had prescribed it to other women in my situation. My main problems were mind numbing exhaustion which was probably not helped by very poor sleep, dreadful bone ache particularly in my hips and legs and hideous mind fog. I need to be on top of my game for my job so the mind fog was proving quite dangerous. I would find myself unable to make decisions and forgetting how to do simple things. I even stopped myself driving for a while as i couldn't remember journeys that i had just made.

I was sceptical when she suggested it as i only knew of it as an anti depressant however 2 months in and my sleep is much better, i don't get the bone ache or the mind fog and being an AD i get the lift in mood as a bonus. 

I will say my first week was not pleasant with constant nausea, insomnia and a bizzare out of body feeling which resulted in a week off work but by day 10 that had all disappeared.

Codine makes me drop off to sleep in the blink of an eye.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> My main problems were mind numbing exhaustion which was probably not helped by very poor sleep, dreadful bone ache particularly in my hips and legs and hideous mind fog.


I had similar exhaustion and mind fog post-illness in 2012/13. It was so bad that I started to feel like it would have been better not to have survived the illness! I felt too tired to do much other than watch TV or use the Internet, but half the time I literally 'lost the plot' - I couldn't take in what was happening in dramas. 

I read somewhere that vitamin B deficiency can cause similar symptoms so I decided to take a daily B-complex supplement. The symptoms went away pretty quickly and have not returned. 

I don't know if it had been a vit-B problem or whether it was just my mind and body struggling to recover from the illness. I'll keep taking the supplement for 'insurance'. The only side effect that I have noticed is bright yellow urine!


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> Here is an interesting article about Statin Myopathy from a respected journal. I have been through the process and have not found a Statin therapy that does not induce muscle pain. I have tried various management regimes and other Cholestrol lowering compounds too - resins, Ezetimibe etc etc. I currently take plant sterols, but the effects, if any, are yet to be evaluated. I wish I_ could_ tolerate Statins, and they were certainly effective, but the side effects were making it difficult for me to take any exercise, and after discussion with my GP it was decided that I should no longer take them, and that I should try and control my lipid levels by diet and exercise.



I was chatting to a colleague today, and her father has been in terrible muscle pain with high dose statins. Had them for many years and now has permanent pain/nerve damage.


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2015)

Vit's B and D are quite essential. Docs won't test, but you can get them tested privately quite cheaply. There is also a company called Jarrows that manufacture high quality, high strength tablets. These work (amazon and delivery from the US usually). I do a week of boosters on these tablets once in a blue moon.


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2015)

Went on a Sleep Therapy course today, NHS. Most folk never said much, all looked knackered. Most were older, and the mindfullness and other techniques would have helped. One young lass and another bloke my age. I raised the issue towards the end about chronic pain, and even using techniques, as it's next to impossible when the pain kicks in to sleep.

Very difficult for professionals when you say the drugs don't stop the pain. Some of the poor folk hadn't heard of some ways of getting to sleep. It was all very practical and offered advice. Mentioned my pain drug that was great for sleep anxiety, and was also great for chilling you out - in a jokey way.  

I'm still getting weird brain zaps from withdrawal, but it's getting less. I picked up my prescription today and my GP has responded to my request on the renewal form to drop the dose in half. My wife want's me to go in, but when you work full time and are in and out of the practice too much already, I thought this would be better. I don't need to go in. I understand what the drugs do, but the side effects aren't for me. 

Got an ear bashing on the way home from the course from my wife about 'me', but trying to work full time, and being under Occ Health Review, makes it impossible to keep taking time off. I can't keep doing it. My trigger points have been extended to one sick occasion a month, max 10 days in 6 months. This has been my pattern in the last 6 months from pain. I'm suffering from the withdrawal, but I am going in, I can't push too many medical appointments. I already lose 3 hours every other week to get my jab ! 

Part of the reason I was off in the last 6 months was the meds. Pain was getting worse, went to get help, but, blimey, the drugs really stop you functioning. I'm glad I could ride to work, but I know I wasn't safe. No way would I have driven though. 

I know my bonnet surf was partly the drugs a couple of weeks ago !


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I had similar exhaustion and mind fog post-illness in 2012/13. It was so bad that I started to feel like it would have been better not to have survived the illness! I felt too tired to do much other than watch TV or use the Internet, but half the time I literally 'lost the plot' - I couldn't take in what was happening in dramas.
> 
> I read somewhere that vitamin B deficiency can cause similar symptoms so I decided to take a daily B-complex supplement. The symptoms went away pretty quickly and have not returned.
> 
> I don't know if it had been a vit-B problem or whether it was just my mind and body struggling to recover from the illness. I'll keep taking the supplement for 'insurance'. *The only side effect that I have noticed is bright yellow urine!*


 What is yours is telling you.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> What is yours is telling you.


Your link didn't work because it had a trailing single quotation mark - THIS LINK WORKS.


----------

